# A Few New Piccies!



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I was playing around with my camera's manual settings this morning and thought i might as well share some of the results. 

First is the beautiful Cookie!


















And of course Bailee too.








Isn't he a happy looking fella! 

Finally here's a photo of both the tiels


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

They are so beautiful! I love the way Cookie poses and Bailee always looks like he's laughing!!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Awww soo cute. Pictures are really clear to


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

I love that picture of Bailee!!! Adorable!! (if you can call him that LOL) 

Also, Cookie is such a good poser you must have tons of good photos of her.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Rosie said:


> Also, Cookie is such a good poser you must have tons of good photos of her.


You would think so, but focusing on an all grey bird with a grey beak and black eyes isn't so easy.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bailee always looks happy in his pictures looks like he is smiling...lol and Cookie of course is always her beautiful self looking so composed


----------

